# westover park, sevierville, tn.



## marshb4289 (Jun 21, 2008)

has anyone stayed here, can't seem to get any information on this place.


----------



## MLR (Feb 2, 2016)

*I am having problem with finding info on Westover Park*



marshb4289 said:


> has anyone stayed here, can't seem to get any information on this place.





I am having the same problem. Only one review and it is over ten years old. Has anyone stayed here? Looking at a extra vaca on RCI here in the fall. Can anyone help me out?  

thanks!!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 2, 2016)

From the pictures it looks extremely old and dated. This vacation club link seems to have the most listings although no reviews. https://www.afvclub.com/search-resorts/resort/1000

Also found this. Has a post by someone recent. Doesn't say much though. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Westover-Park/104158949650201


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 3, 2016)

This is not a great location unless you are visiting off season. Lots of traffic between there and the mountains. You could take the back road to Dollywood without too much trouble.

Sheila


----------



## Cheapseater (Mar 14, 2016)

*Westover Park*

Westover Park is a small complex of condos (about eight 2BR units and two 3BR units). There is a pool and parking area. This is not a resort but simply a comfortable well ran small ts complex located in a mostly residential area with other rental properties and individually owned homes. The condos are all one level and large rooms. This property appears to be about the early 80's time-period. 
The location is just off the intersection of Hwy 411 and Hwy 66 in downtown Sevierville. It is about a mile from the courthouse. It takes about 10 minutes in normal traffic to get to Pigeon Forge and about 30 to get to Gatlinburg. It takes about 15 minutes to arrive at the intersection of 441 and Hwy 321 which is where most travelers go to Cades Cove and the Townsend side of the GSMNP.
Again, this is under no circumstances a resort. It is a comfortable reasonable location near the downtown business district of Sevierville just off of the Pigeon River. There is a small park on the river near the complex. My parents would fish from the park and walk thru the pool area to the river to fish when staying at this complex. The office at the complex is open several days each week but is not open daily. The telephone number is there for any emergency issues with the unit.
In summary, if you are looking for a mountain stay or a true resort, then this is not your choice. If looking for a comfortable clean location in Sevierville with easy drives to shopping and dining or golfing or Dollywood or all of the non-GSMNP activities and are willing to drive to the Park then this is a good choice. Small, quiet, private and nice comfortable condos that are about 30 years old with updates is what you will find here.
Hope that this helps in. If you have any further questions, simply send me an email or post and I will get back to you.


----------

